# Shannon Missing & Found



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sending all my love and thoughts for this little girl and her family.

I am praying she is found safe and well very very soon 

I don't understand why this isn't so much in the news anymore?

There are some pictures of her http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,30100-1306266,00.html

I hope its OK to post them here

Stay safe sweetheart

Love

Emma 
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I pray Shannon is found Alive and Well   

 

M J
xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

It breaks my heart to think of another little girl missing.

Come home safe  

Shabba xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I haven't switched on the news yet but I assume its still all about Prince Harry and Shannon still isn't home      

Come home to your mummy soon Shannon xxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

so sad that another little girl has gone missing

my thoughts are with her + her family

xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Your right, I don't think this has had as much publicity as it should.
Hope she is found soon.

Noodlez.xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No news today  

Dreadful Mothers Day for her poor mum.

I just can't understand why some get so much publicity and not others.

Praying she's found soon xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Emmalottie said:


> I just can't understand why some get so much publicity and not others.


I know! It's rather odd. I can only assume it's because there's a suggestion she might have run away rather than been abducted but that's not really a good reason to forget there's another missing child out there. 

I hope she is home safe and well soon.

C~x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

I live close to where shannon has gone missing and too agree there hasn't been much publicity about it.  There had been loads of police in the fields at the back of my house (where I walk my dog) but no police have been round asking questions. I know they stopped everyone on the main road but you thought they might have come round the houses.  
I think they are fearing the worst now. they seem to be doing quite a few house searches. I just hope she is safe and well somewhere

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Reports now on Sky

So happy for her and her parents 

T xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Wonderful news, is she ok, do you know?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

The reports are only now breaking so no further news yet.

I really hope she is ok though 

T xx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

awww  thats really good news!


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

i know cant believe that im over the moon for her and her family, to be truthful i didnt think they would find her alive theres so many sickos in the world.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my goodness - i've come out in goosebumps - that is fantastic news.  They must be over the moon.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Just heard she was found hiding under a bed at her grandparents house!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

WTBAM said:


> Just heard she was found hiding under a bed at her grandparents house!


Yeah lss than a mile from her home.

What kind of grandparents would watch a mother and father go through that worry and not let them know she was ok  Seriously !!!

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

This is fantastic !!

They say she was found under a bed in her grandparents home !!

I am so pleased for her family, and especially pleased for the step father, as he was questioned on the disappearance of her  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh gosh, how could they let her parents go through that. The mind boggles it really does. Just glad she is ok though.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jo said:


> They say she was found under a bed in her grandparents home !!


They now say it isn't confirmed thats where she was found. its all up in the air, but the main thing is she is ok


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Glad she is safe 

Tony
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank god she is ok, So happy for her parents...

Natalie xxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Now they are saying she was found in a divan bed (the base) and a 39 yr old man has been arrested. Poor girl, hope she is ok.


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Fantastic news that she's been found alive, just hope she has been looked after well and is ok  

x x x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad she is safe, hope she hasn't been through too much, poor little thing.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Didn't hear about any of this until we got home from hols but so glad she's been found safely  Apparently a 39 yr old man has been arrested in connection with her abduction...and it's just been mentioned on the news (I can see but not hear TV from my desk at work !)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1309334,00.html

N x

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh fantastic! I am so happy for her family. Really, when a child is missing that long you expect the worst so it's lovely to see a good ending.

C~x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

So very pleased for her family.

Hope she really is ok.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

THANK GOD!!!!!


   I am so so relieved


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm really glad she's been found but sadly there may still be a lot more to this story.  One things for sure this childs life will never be the same again.

I am so sorry for everything she's been through and I hope it all gets resolved now and she can find the happiness she deserves.

Axxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh that is such a relief   - poor child, can only imagine what she has been through.

Mel
x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad they have her, the sooner she is reunited with her mother + close family the better

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think that might take some time Cleg, the Police will want to thoroughly de-brief her first and especially as she'd expressed a wish to run away prior to going missing. 

Axxx


----------



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

Am so pleased Shannon has been found alive and can only hope she gets the love and support she needs to help rebuild her life. 

Am thankful that the huge efforts of the police and community have paid off and that they never gave up hope 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been thinking about this poor girl since she went missing  
So glad shes been found.

A happy ending for once

Sharon x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Seems they have arrested the stepfathers uncle for abduction.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh God can't beleive they've finally found her and I pray she hasnt been through too much and is in the arms of those who love her soon.  You wonder whats gone on for it all to have happend I just hope it over for her soon, and she can live her life as normal.  the kids at her school have all written her letters telling her how much she has been missed I'm sure that will make her feel happy. 

Wee scone I hope she's ok.


----------

